# All new cities with Néo-haussmannien/Néo-traditionnelle/Néo-régionale Achitectures



## hypersite (Jul 25, 2011)

*Bussy-Saint-George - France*

*Population in 1985 : 584 Habitants*
*Population in 2008 : 21 108 Habitants*















































*Carrières-sous-Poissy - France*

*Population in 2008 : 14 512 Habitants*















































*Charenton-le-Pont - France*

*Population in 1985 : 24 571 Habitants*





































*Hangzhou (Quartier de/of Tiandu Cheng)- Chine/China*

*Population in 2010 : 8 700 000 Habitants*
































































*Noisy-le-Grand*

*Population in 2008 :63 106 Habitants*





































*Poundbury - Angleterre/England*

*Population in 2008,Around : 6 000 Habitants*























































*Saint-Maurice (Val-de-Marne) - France *

*Population in 2008 : 14 558 Habitants*















































*Val d'Europe - France *

*Population in 2008 : 19,700 Habitants*



















Mall/Centre Commercial





































































































































































































































*Arcachon - France *

*Population 2008 : 11 789 hab *







































*Le Plessis-Robinson*

*En construction / Under Construction *


















































































































































*Nouvelles Constructions / New Constructions ! (2005-2011) *
























































































































































































































































Projets / Projects


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

As much as I'm a fan of traditionalist / neo-historist architecture, most of these shown examples look cheap and kitschy. Poor materials and proportions, lack of or simplified details, repetitive designs, random streetgrids, strangely arranged urban space... Nah. I'm disappointed. That's not how it should be done.

*Jakriborg* in Sweden or *Poundbury* in England are far better examples how to do new traditional architecture.


----------



## Odoaker (May 22, 2011)

The French examples are quite impressive IMHO


----------



## Skyscraperer (Dec 15, 2009)

Ugly crap and as If the designers had never seen an old building...


----------



## rd77 (Nov 23, 2007)

most of this stuff is really Disney-esque kitsch. In fact, the only thing I remotely like from the above is the "Place de Toscane" in Val d'Europe.
I would have expected better from the French, as the self-proclaimed purveyors of good taste ;-)


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

The French ones are definitelly better than the Chinese.

In some pictures it doesn't look that bad, but it is kinda fake. Maybe it will improve after the years.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

In North America you see a lot of similar styles of architecture at suburban shopping malls, or hotel chains that have a euphemistic _"Suites"_ or _"Inn"_ at the end of their corporate name. Probably the most _"exuberant"_ examples can be found in pretty much any ski hill in North America. This is a ski hill just north of Toronto:





































They look like some kind of Tyrolean nightmare, and I have no idea why they all feel obligated to look like something plucked out of a children's storybook.


----------



## Steel City Suburb (Jun 13, 2007)

How is Poundbury (UK) in this group?


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Who said it's in this group? I just mentioned it (along with Jakriborg) as better examples for *neo-historist / traditionalist architecture*, nothing else. Of course it's not Neo-Haussmannian.


----------



## Pennypacker (Mar 23, 2010)

erbse said:


> Who said it's in this group?


It's in the OP.


----------



## hypersite (Jul 25, 2011)

I still prefer that









As this :









Or This

(In china) 











But of course this is WAY better that the others :









It's crazy even the insid is made with so much presision ! Every statue is hand-sculpted !


----------

